# Bartow-dixie Update 10-18-04



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 18, 2004)

TONY AENCHBACHER took a spike on Sunday that field dressed 100#.

I understand that someone on COBBS LEGION took a HOSS!!  An 8 pt that field dressed 190#.  I have heard several of our members say that there are no large bucks on DIXIE or COBBS LEGION.  This proves they are wrong.  Steves management program is paying off.

We have one more weekend of "BUCKS ONLY".  The next two weekends are "EITHER SEX" but keep in mind that it is weekends only.  During the week it is still "BUCKS ONLY"  The schedual for  "EITHER SEX" in BARTOW & CHEROKEE COUNTIES is:

     OCT 30-31 ,      NOV 6-7,      NOV 13-DEC 5,      DEC 26-JAN 1

HUNTER ORANGE is required from here on out to the end of the season, Jan 1, 05.

Anyone that has been hunting the WMA should note that it is now closed for deer hunting with the following exceptions

  ADULT/ CHILD-HONARY LICENSE-LADIES       OCT 23-24  (Either Sex & Bear)
  LADIES ONLY -                                         NOV 13-14  (Either Sex & Bear)
  FIREARMS                                                DEC 15-18  (Buck only & Bear)

I have seen several vehicles parked on DIXIE that DO NOT have the club decal on the windshield.  Club rules require that you display the decals.  If we do not see the decal, we have no way of knowing if you are a member or a trespasser, ( : ) and someone may go into your hunting area to check you out.  This is a great way to mess up your hunt.  Please display your decal.  If you have misplaced yours, contact Steve, he has extras.  Same goes for ATV stickers.

Club rules state that any area is first come first served to the guy that pins up first.  This does not necessarily mean that you have the right to hunt someone else's stand.  If you hunt an area, provide your own stand unless you have expressed permission from the owner of the stand that you are hunting.

Don't forget to record your kills at the meat pole.  All deer taken on DIXIE must be recorded.  The "KILL SHEET" and pen are available in the mailbox at the meat pole in the lower camp area.

I hope everyone has a safe and productive season.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 18, 2004)

*Congratulations to Cobb's Legion and Dixie Members...*

Sounds like Steve's hard work, along with cooperative members, is really paying off big time -- 190#!  If I remember right, Steve said just a few years ago the average weight for a buck was 90# or so...  A good example of quality management for sure...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 18, 2004)

*Steves Management*

I agree that Steves management is paying off, but that is only on COBB'S LEGION.  We follow State rules on DIXIE.   One of our guys did take a huge 10 pt last year.  I got a small 8 pt.   After I shot it I realized that it was a 1-1/2 year old.  If I had let it walk, it would have been a nice one in about 3 more years.  However, if I had not taken it, someone eles would have.  It was a shooter by Steves MGT rules.  Several of the hunters had seen it but could not get a shot.  It walked out from behind me at 15 yds.  Hard to pass up when I had seen nothing but buttons all season.


----------



## highcountry (Oct 21, 2004)

THE REASON WE HAVE BETTER DEER ON COBBS IS DUE TO THE FACT WE DON'T SHOOT THE LITTLE ONES!!!!!!!!!!! Hope no one gets caught on Cobbs that is not a member we will not tolerate it. Congrats toall that have harvested deer.


----------



## JonnyCatch5 (Oct 22, 2004)

*I want to know something*

I live in Bartow Co. and i have never heard of dixie legion or cobbs legion, can someone tell me what and where these places are?


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 22, 2004)

Dixie and Cobb's Legion are two adjoining hunting clubs.  They are located in what used to be the heart of Allatoona WMA (south of hwy 20).  The two clubs are surrounded by what remains of the WMA.  Cobb's is about 2400 acres and is under a quality management program.  Dixie is about 1200 acres and is under traditional management.  One of the members of this forum, Dixie, runs both clubs.  He's a pretty good guy but you gotta wonder about someone who names a hunting club after himself.  JUST KIDDING DIXIE!!!  

Jack


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 24, 2004)

*DIXIE AND COBB's LEGION*

JOHNNY

Take Hwy 20 east from I-75 toward Canton.

Just past mile marker 23, there will be a white fence running along the right side of the HWY.  Just past the entrance to HAWKS FARM Subdivision, the fence runs out at WOODALL ROAD.

Turn right on to WOODALL and follow the double yellow line.  After you cross the creek continue uphill untill you come to a hard right turn.  Here, turn left on to UPPER SWEETWATER TRAIL (County maintained rock road).  Go about 1/4 mile and you will come to a dirt road on the right.  This is GIBSON ROAD and it is the border between the two clubs.  There is a map board of each club on each side of the road there.

Now you know exactly how to find bothcl ubs.


----------

